# a change of pace 6/3



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, them bass ain't red!?? I'm calling photoshop!  

Kidding of course. ;D Nice to see someone else taking their friend's money in the fresh.  I haven't tried june bug yet this year. Maybe it's time...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

use your junebug in june then back to your fly in july  ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice job on the largemouth


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Is that an approved fuel container on the seat?


----------

